

Former Top NSA Lawyer Blames Civil Libertarians For 9/11 - jdp23
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130717/00560223831/former-top-nsa-lawyer-blames-civil-libertarians-911-says-hype-about-nsa-may-lead-to-repeat.shtml

======
schrodingersCat
There is certainly a lot of FUD floating around. This seems to be a tactic to
switch the topic off the conversation of PRISM and warrant-less data
collection in general. Seriously, read the PsyOps handbook
([https://www.fas.org/irp/doddir/army/fm3-05-30.pdf](https://www.fas.org/irp/doddir/army/fm3-05-30.pdf)).
They are now using these same tactics to essentially go to war against the
people who want to stop them (i.e. the civil libertarians). Think that would
be illegal? Nope, the law stopping it was repealed:
[http://thecable.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2013/07/12/us_backs_...](http://thecable.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2013/07/12/us_backs_off_propaganda_ban_spreads_government_made_news_to_americans).
The spring 2013 issue of 2600 had a great article on extra-judicial actions
that state actors take against dissidents (US and other regimes). I highly
recommend reading it.

------
MWil
I read his original post on Volokh Conspiracy last night before going bed and
just the act alone of reading it raised my blood pressure substantially and I
had to shut down the computer. This guy is at the retirement age (not an
judgment, just observation) and thinks anyone who values their privacy is a
luddite when it's very clear to me that my luddite friends have no substantial
stance in this battle on account of not having their private information from
all the technologies they use and enjoy hoovered up. He wrote an entire book
called Skating on Stilts about it and I recommend reading it if only to better
understand why this guy is not someone the public should be listening to
(although he clearly has Congress' ear).

------
iterationx
Let us build a police state and we promise not to bomb you again. I've heard
that before.

------
PavlovsCat
I don't know what caused 9/11, but I know what'll cause the next one: that the
first one didn't get investigated, well, not seriously anyway. The way it's
now, 9/11 is more an implanted trigger than an argument.

~~~
iterationx
I couldn't help myself... I'm sorry
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcz4_JL5b7c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcz4_JL5b7c)

~~~
PavlovsCat
Wow. This is like a much more sinister version of that "awesome, incredible"
Apple keynote.

